# Misty - 16hh Black and White Mare - S Morris - Need history



## Miss.Geek (9 June 2014)

Hi Guys,

Wondered if anyone know anything about a mare that I have just bought. Believed to have come from Wales with her registered owner being a Miss S Morris.

Here are some pictures of her...






















I am after any information about her and her past.

Thanks guys


----------

